# dimension écran d'1 ipad



## stratovirus (3 Février 2011)

bonjour

qui pourrais me communiquer la dimension, (pas la diagonale) c'est à dire largeur et hauteur en mm de l'écran d'un iPad

merci d'avance
bien cordialement


----------



## Lefenmac (3 Février 2011)

Normalement c'est super confidentiel comme info mais si tu me promets de garder ça uniquement pour toi. Colonne de droite dimensions

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPad


----------



## stratovirus (3 Février 2011)

merci, je vais voir de ce pas, problème résolu 

PS: c'est tellement confidentiel que google ne me l'a pas trouvé  
bon d'un coté, j'avais mis taille de l'écran


----------



## Lefenmac (3 Février 2011)

C'était "dimension" qu'il fallait mettre ;-)


----------

